# Where did all the fish go



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Sometimes I wonder where they went..or is it time for me to move on as well


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

With the weather becoming hotter, the fish will be deeper and not as shallow as Spring/Fall fishing.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> With the weather becoming hotter, the fish will be deeper and not as shallow as Spring/Fall fishing.


I think that relates more so to Crappies than other species,probably Walleyes as well. However though you can catch some real pigs(LM & SM) in shallow summertime water,as long as it's done early enough in the morning IMO. Bluegills are the same way they can be had in numbers and with fairly good size to them still. I've found them both shallow and deep. I would think the cats would in close around dusk and dawn for a how ever long time period.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

those are some good suggestion on where they all went....................


----------



## Captain Failboat (Jul 10, 2011)

maybe you caught them all


----------



## Captain Failboat (Jul 10, 2011)

Apparently tonight they are at the lower dam. Me and two buddies have already caught 9 channel cat, 1 blue, 1 gar and 2 huge turtles.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Deeper colder water, although the blue gills were enjoying eating my toe hair the other day at CC when I jumped out and waded in over my waste to fish.  I was REALLY afraid they'd swim up my shorts!


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Captain Failboat said:


> Apparently tonight they are at the lower dam. Me and two buddies have already caught 9 channel cat, 1 blue, 1 gar and 2 huge turtles.


yeah me and my bud went today got 9 gar 4 that were 4 feet long one was about 10 pounds...4 Channels 1 drum and 2 smallies...this morning


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

backlashed said:


> Deeper colder water, although the blue gills were enjoying eating my toe hair the other day at CC when I jumped out and waded in over my waste to fish.  I was REALLY afraid they'd swim up my shorts!


Sorry but I can't resist a straight line waiting for a punch line. Are you saying they were looking for a small red worm or maggot? Cooler water over waste deep can cause that in the early morning.


----------



## scott1717b (Apr 9, 2011)

Most fish are still there! When the water is this hot the thermocline sets up and fish will not go below it due to d.o. (dissolved oxygen) not being present enough to support the fish. Most fish are lethargic. This means you need to fish slow especially during the day heat. Notice most fisherman catch fish close to dawn and dusk. They are catching active fish. The key is to catch them when u want. Adapt to the conditions and you will catch more fish all the time! Hope that helps!


----------



## Captain Failboat (Jul 10, 2011)

Here is my 21 inch Blue cat. Not a monster but it is my first Blue cat ever and my fourth any catfish ever so im happy with it. My buddy caught 2 more channel cats tonight but that was all we caught after 8:30 p.m.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Another point is the summer food chain is about at it`s highest peak right now. There are about a gizzillion shad of all sizes (mostly fry or young of the yr ) plus crayfish, crappie and bluegill fry, worms, insect hatches, tadpoles, ect. Recently caught a crappie with a shad`s tail sticking out of it`s craw. Probabily just too stuffed to completely swallow him. Right now it`s "feast", and logically the fish are taking advantage of it; soon the food chain will slow and start to break back down...


----------



## Captain Failboat (Jul 10, 2011)

BMayhall said:


> yeah me and my bud went today got 9 gar 4 that were 4 feet long one was about 10 pounds...4 Channels 1 drum and 2 smallies...this morning


What bait do you use and how do you rig it, to catch gar.


----------



## MK3_TJ (May 8, 2011)

I was gonna ask the same thing. Also I don't know my parts of the river, where can I go to catch gar? Been wanting to try for one.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

MK3_TJ said:


> I was gonna ask the same thing. Also I don't know my parts of the river, where can I go to catch gar? Been wanting to try for one.


Gar will hit any from cut bait live shad what I use is just a plain old rattletrap


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

scott1717b said:


> Most fish are still there! When the water is this hot the thermocline sets up and fish will not go below it due to d.o. (dissolved oxygen) not being present enough to support the fish. Most fish are lethargic. This means you need to fish slow especially during the day heat. Notice most fisherman catch fish close to dawn and dusk. They are catching active fish. The key is to catch them when u want. Adapt to the conditions and you will catch more fish all the time! Hope that helps!


I never considered this. I am having a rough year so far, could it be I am fishing too deep in a lot of places? And how do I know where the thermocline is located? Mostly I am talking about fishing for cats.

And if I can ask, where is the GMR dam located at? Are there any other good places to fish like that along the GMR? I don't live too close but I will drive to find good fishing.


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

E Lin you actually arent to far away from the GMR dam in Hamilton. It is by the Hamilton Branch of Miami University. Easy to find. I haven't fished there b/c it is too crowed for my novice fishing skills....don't want to get ridiculed by the pros just yet.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

the only place that really gets crowded is right up on the wall and just below it..you would be more likely to have a bystander say something to you before another fisherman lol

anyone ever try the frayed rope rig for gar? btw gar are all over the upper and lower dam in Hamilton and both up and downstream. if you watch the water long enough you'll see them


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

treytd32 said:


> anyone ever try the frayed rope rig for gar? btw gar are all over the upper and lower dam in Hamilton and both up and downstream. if you watch the water long enough you'll see them


I&#8217;ve tied a couple rope flies. I haven&#8217;t taken a fly rod to either of those dams yet but one of my goals this summer is a gar on the fly. I snagged one earlier this year on my 8 wt, it wasn&#8217;t what I was fishing for and I didn&#8217;t get it in but it was a rush while I had it on. 

I caught a gar last night at the lower dam (7/15) with my spinning gear on a Jackall squad minnow. I also caught a white bass and foul hooked a buffalo. I got a lot of hits but no other connections; I&#8217;m assuming they were gar.


----------



## Captain Failboat (Jul 10, 2011)

TRAILGATOR said:


> E Lin you actually arent to far away from the GMR dam in Hamilton. It is by the Hamilton Branch of Miami University. Easy to find. I haven't fished there b/c it is too crowed for my novice fishing skills....don't want to get ridiculed by the pros just yet.


I am always there with my horrible novice skills and dont get ridiculed, the gravel area is big enough that you can stay away from people if you want to. If you can, go there on weeknights after about ten you will have the place to yourself.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Captain Failboat said:


> maybe you caught them all


Lol...probably on his secret buckfiddy bait. Or one of those rebel draws that is light brown on the top, white on the side and orange on the bottom

I noticed the slogan under your name bmayHall, you fish with Joe Jordan?


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

the fish havent gone anywhere, try different style baits than you are used to, especially topwater.. ive been hammering bass on TW, lost my personal best and my scumfrog yesterday to the pig.


----------



## cincy-angler (Mar 27, 2007)

I've caught gar on a storm subwart and mann's 1- crankbaits in the past, but they've been few and far between. And I've never targeted them on purpose.


----------

